# Declining numbers and unmotivated membership



## AndreAshlar (Feb 15, 2015)

Any of your lodges facing the challenges of falling numbers?  Unenthusiastic or unmotivated brethren?  What have you done or what do you do to keep brothers driven to seek light by thought, word and deed?


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Feb 15, 2015)

Shhh, it is a secret, but I will tell you.  I have begun a secret campaign to infuse my Lodge with mysterious, mystical, spiritual energy.  I do this by offering the Brothers something unexpected in Lodge and not explaining it to them.  This gives each Brother the opportunity to use his mind to search for................., some kind of meaning. At our next regular meeting I intend to read the following poem, which you are free to use also.  If it has meaning for you perhaps it will for your the Brothers of your Lodge as well.  It only takes one Brother to motivate and enthuse the members, maybe that person is you.

I'd rather see a sermon 
by  -  Edgar A. Guest

I'd rather see a sermon than hear one any day;
I'd rather one should walk with me than merely tell the way.
The eye is a better pupil, more willing than the ear;
Fine counsel is confusing, but example is always clear,
And the best of all the preachers are the men who live their creeds,
For to see a good put in action is what everybody needs.

I can soon learn how to do it if you will let me see it done;
I can watch your hand in action, but your tongue too fast may run.
And the lectures you deliver may be very wise and true,
But I'd rather get my lesson by observing what you do.
For I may misunderstand you and the high advice you give,
But there is no misunderstanding how you act and how you live.

When I see a deed of kindness, I am eager to be kind.
When a weaker brother stumbles, and a strong man stands behind
Just to see if he can help him, then the wish grows strong in me
To become as big and thoughtful as I know that friend to be.
And all travelers can witness that the best of guides today
Is not the one who tells them, but the one who shows the way.

One good man teaches many; men believe what they behold;
One deed of kindness noted is worth forty that are told.
Who stands with men of honor learns to hold his honor dear,
For right living speaks a language which to everyone is clear.
Though an able speaker charms me with his eloquence, I say,
I'd rather see a sermon than hear one any day.


----------



## AndreAshlar (Feb 15, 2015)

Beautiful, timely and relevant my brother.  I will indeed share it with my lodge!  Thank you.


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Feb 15, 2015)

Brother Guest was born in England but moved to the U.S. with his parents as a boy.  He was raised in Detroit where he worked for The Detroit Free Press.  He was a member of Ashlar Lodge No. 91.  He is the only person ever to hold the position of Poet Laurette of the State of Michigan.

Because of Brother Guest's devotion to the Craft, community and humanity in general, the Grand Lodge of Michigan established the Edgar A. Guest Award. It is for Lodges to present to non-Masons within the community who have demonstrated distinguished service to the community and their fellowman.


----------



## BroBook (Feb 15, 2015)

Good poem my brother, I emailed it to myself for future reference, not trying to be hard but, the only real reason for poor attendance and therefore motivation is, we forget that we do not make masons, we only give to those who will to study the ability to prove that they were I, P & R.


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Feb 15, 2015)

I agree that there are too many Brothers who think that knowing the ritual is what makes them a Mason.  That is why I choose to teach the way I do.  Some Brothers are entertained while others are enlightened, the choice is theirs.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 15, 2015)

http://www.myfreemasonry.com/threads/increasing-lodge-attendance.24662/


----------



## streeter (Feb 16, 2015)

brilliant....
thank you so very much for posting this...

robert streeter


----------



## Ghost (Feb 21, 2015)

Good share.


----------



## Duke (Apr 10, 2015)

Enlightenment brother


----------



## Keith D. McKeever Jr. (May 3, 2015)

Very informative

Thanks for the guidance brother


----------



## real brother (Jun 17, 2015)

Keith D. McKeever Jr. said:


> Very informative
> 
> Thanks for the guidance brother


----------



## acjohnson53 (Nov 16, 2015)

Even thou this is November, I find some of the reading very interesting, and the reason for the declining numbers is because a lot of the older Brothers have became Master Mason and have gone to their Higher Callings and us as Fellows of the Craft have either lost interest or just played it by ear...Now  I was one of those Brothers that was not practicing what I preached....Now that I have gone back to what I believe in I find it good to be able to gain knowledge and share some knowledge on up and coming Fellows of the Craft.....It is very good to have this web site and I am trying to get as many brothers I know to join in...


----------

